# Quick red oak slab table



## gr8scott72 (Mar 9, 2010)

I am displaying my tree equipment in an upcoming home show to try to kick off the spring season. Instead of just using the little tables that they will provide I decided to make my own.

Here ya go:

Setup:






Rest of tools:





Almost thru first cut:





Gotta love the pink





I'm getting better at cutting it smoothly











6" thick slab is about 6' long and about 24" wide





The bottom cut of the slab had a neat little inclusion but none of it was actually on the slab, just on this piece


----------



## gr8scott72 (Mar 9, 2010)

Finished product:


----------



## Hddnis (Mar 10, 2010)

That looks good. Stuff like that sells a booth better than the cookie cutter stuff.



Mr. HE


----------



## stipes (Mar 11, 2010)

*Pict. # 6...*



gr8scott72 said:


> I am displaying my tree equipment in an upcoming home show to try to kick off the spring season. Instead of just using the little tables that they will provide I decided to make my own.
> 
> Here ya go:
> 
> ...



That shows the true beauty of red oak....The tiger stripe....Why I love to quarter saw red oak,,,you get alot of rays from it too......


----------



## BobL (Mar 11, 2010)

Great looking wood Scot, how's it cutting on that slope?
It looks like it could go down by itself?

I see you're using a cool looking work table too.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Mar 11, 2010)

BobL said:


> Great looking wood Scot, how's it cutting on that slope?
> It looks like it could go down by itself?
> 
> I see you're using a cool looking work table too.



Almost went down by itself. It took the very so slight pressure with my right hand to keep it going.

The top on those saw horses is yellow pine planks. It was my first completed project with my Alaskan. I actually set out cutting a pine log that I had just to make some planks for those saw horses. They came out great. I ripped them down to 16" each with the circular saw and they are like 56" long and 5/4 thick.


----------



## s37d (Mar 11, 2010)

That's cool. Do you sell these or do you make them into furniture? Do you have any pics of finished projects that used your wood?


----------



## gr8scott72 (Mar 11, 2010)

s37d said:


> That's cool. Do you sell these or do you make them into furniture? Do you have any pics of finished projects that used your wood?



This is only the second thing I have made to completion with my mill.

I started out working on some monster slabs for a friend of mine to turn them into table tops for his restaurant. I've cut about 45 for him and have about 10-15 more. They are drying right now and he will have his wood working guy make them into tables.

The full story on that can be seen here:
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=108078


----------



## BobL (Mar 12, 2010)

gr8scott72 said:


> Almost went down by itself. It took the very so slight pressure with my right hand to keep it going.


Did you work out a way to stop the slab sliding off the log when you finished?

I use log rails so this is what I do.







> The top on those saw horses is yellow pine planks. It was my first completed project with my Alaskan. I actually set out cutting a pine log that I had just to make some planks for those saw horses. They came out great. I ripped them down to 16" each with the circular saw and they are like 56" long and 5/4 thick.


Cool!


----------



## gr8scott72 (Mar 12, 2010)

BobL said:


> Did you work out a way to stop the slab sliding off the log when you finished?
> 
> I use log rails so this is what I do.
> 
> ...



That's very similar to what I did. I have a 1"x1" metal angle piece from one rail to the other. The 2x6 that I have attached to it, I cut into two pieces and left a gap big enough to slid a small 2x4 in there and then screw to the log. I'll get a picture of that soon.


----------



## striperswaper (Mar 12, 2010)

looks good but you might want to see how the table looks with smaller diameter legs


----------



## Can8ianTimber (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow that is some really nice looking Oak. Good Job.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Mar 12, 2010)

Gorgeous red oak. Gorgeous!! 

:greenchainsaw:


----------



## gr8scott72 (Mar 13, 2010)

Well, the show started yesterday. I've gotten lots of compliments so far. Even some of the other vendors have said that I have a very nice display. I'll get a picture of the whole booth to show you. 

I've also got some good leads to really kick off my spring.

The home show organizers said we could donate a door prize and I've been trying to think of what I can donate. It hit me yesterday, the table!


----------



## huskyhank (Mar 13, 2010)

gr8scott72 said:


> Well, the show started yesterday.
> 
> snipped.........
> 
> The home show organizers said we could donate a door prize and I've been trying to think of what I can donate. It hit me yesterday, the table!



You might be starting a new line of business!


----------



## gr8scott72 (Mar 13, 2010)

huskyhank said:


> You might be starting a new line of business!



I actually want my career to move into that direction. I made some good contacts with a few of the other vendors, like one that does custom kitchen cabinets and such.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Mar 16, 2010)

Here's the little booth I set up:












I didn't even put that table up as a door prize until saturday afternoon and for about 5 hours Saturday and about 5 hours on Sunday I had almost 200 people register for it.

I delivered it Monday morning and the lady was VERY excited. It was really fun taking it to her.

Of course, the whole point of the show for me was to generate tree and stump jobs. I got about 50 people to give me their names and numbers that want me to come to their houses and give them quotes on tree work. I'll be busy for the next 2 months with all of this. Well worth the $750 for the booth!!


----------

